

Ask HN: How did you find a job in another country? - hds

In an effort to keep this fairly general so that it will help others in similar situations, here&#x27;s an outline.<p>I&#x27;m currently looking for a job outside of the country I&#x27;m living in. I&#x27;ve done this before (almost 10 years ago) and found that the lack of contacts and not having permanent residency status hindered my job search. To top it all off, I&#x27;ve just finished a long stint at university, so I don&#x27;t have much full time experience on my resume.<p>I&#x27;ve seen a number of posts recently about recent graduates looking for work, and most of it seems to boil down to building a network, either online or, better yet, in real life.<p>To those who have successfully sought work in another country, what advice do you have regarding:<p>- Finding a job in an environment where you have few to no contacts.<p>- Making contacts in a place that it may not be practical to go often (or even more than once).<p>- Convincing companies that it&#x27;s worth taking on a foreigner (with all the paperwork  and uncertainty which this entails).<p>- Showing that you&#x27;ve got the skills to do a job without years of full-time experience to back it up.<p>I&#x27;d also welcome advice on my specific situation, so here are the gory details in bullet form:<p>- Australian.<p>- Lives in Spain.<p>- Just completed a PhD in computational number theory.<p>- Studied computer science and worked as programmer before that.<p>- Looking for software &#x2F; research &quot;industry&quot; job.<p>- Have lots of part time experience (web and mobile apps).<p>- Looking in USA (north-west coast) or Germany.<p>- Have social media, but few professional contacts.
======
pseingatl
Take a look at, "How to Land a Legal Job Overseas" by Sidney Korshak. It's
geared towards lawyers, but you will probably find some useful advice. I got
mine on Amazon.

~~~
hds
That looks interesting, I'll check it out. Maybe someone needs to write one of
these for software engineers...

